
I got kicked out - mescalito2
..
======
detaro
you should submit links as URL posts, not as text posts (the latter have a
ranking penalty on HN, and are primarily intended for "Ask HN:" posts)

(FWIW, it seems like a clear warning could have been enough from YC (but I
don't know how the entire thing is presented beforehand), but your post looks
_extremely_ childish and hard to take seriously)

------
celticninja
looks like whatever you said has been removed.

~~~
spitfire
Which is a shame. Because what he said was worth saying.

Essentially, the day before he saw a company FooCo having open office hours
with Sam Altman and Yuri Sagalo.. Sam and Yuri were talking with FooCo about
their business and industry X.

The next day he got a (closed, but easily viewable apparently) office hour
with another YC member, along with... A direct competitor to FooCO in industry
X. Possibly funded by YC was on the same call.

To the author (and to me) this looks like a nice PR mechanism (with some
social pressure once you're up on stage) coupled with a great competitive
analysis rolled into one.

I don't think YC liked having the drapes pulled back and having the
information asymmetry revealed.

But the real moral of the story is finance guys (and YC are just west coast
bankers) look after the finance first.

Original link: [https://medium.com/@Nico_Cabrera/i-got-kicked-out-from-y-
com...](https://medium.com/@Nico_Cabrera/i-got-kicked-out-from-y-combinator-
ae8580e54f9c)

